# una domanda

## SuonatoreJones

Ciao

oggi in una riunione di lavoro é venuto fuori che dobbiamo scegliere un linux per un controller embedded da dare ad alcuni nostri clienti.

Dal momento che la versione deve essere particolarmente adattata all'hardware (che comunque é un x86) io ho proposto subito gentoo che mi sembra abbia una estrema adattabilità (per completezza vi dico che l'applicazione é stata sviluppata su una redhat...).

Purtroppo nel fine settimana sono riuscito a malapena a scaricare i CD di installazione quindi non ho idea se sono in grado di fare tutto nei tempi imposti... ma dovrei provarci lo stesso (maledetta la mia linguaccia) .

Mi chiedevo, se avessi bisogno urgentemente di aiuto, supporto o simili a chi potrei chiedere? 

Qui nel forum ho visto che alcune siete velocissimi e altre un po' meno (forse dipende dall'orario) quindi forse per le cose urgenti non va molto bene

----------

## lavish

Ciao e benvenuto nel forum!

La tua richiesta purtroppo e' parecchio generica e darti una mano qui richiederebbe troppo tempo...

Visto che hai bisogno di una soluzione per lavoro e in tempi brevi, ti propongo di dare un occhio al sito della nostra nuova societa': http://www.gentoo-consulting.com/

Io ho gia' lavorato in ambito embedded su x86, avevo anche sviluppato una minidistro gentoo based a scopo dimostrativo, quindi capiti a fagiolo! Lo troverai scritto sul sito, ma comunque lo scrivo pure qui: per il primo mese, visto che siamo in fase promozionale, facciamo dei prezzi veramente bassi... se pensi che ti possa intressare mandaci una mail (tutte le informazioni su http://www.gentoo-consulting.com/contattaci.html )

Ciao!

----------

## Ic3M4n

per quanto riguarda l'aiuto sul forum posso dirti solo che chi ha voglia da una mano, non è un call center 24/7 ma un aiuto per chi ha problemi, quindi se ti può andare tu chiedi, se qualcuno sa risponde.

----------

## SuonatoreJones

 *lavish wrote:*   

> Ciao e benvenuto nel forum!
> 
> La tua richiesta purtroppo e' parecchio generica e darti una mano qui richiederebbe troppo tempo...
> 
> Visto che hai bisogno di una soluzione per lavoro e in tempi brevi, ti propongo di dare un occhio al sito della nostra nuova societa': http://www.gentoo-consulting.com/
> ...

 

Ciao e grazie per la risposta... forse sono ancora un poco addormentato ma non ho trovato il numero di telefono.  :Embarassed: 

----------

## lavish

Ho fatto uno split del thread perche' c'erano dei commenti altamente OT.

----------

## lavish

Facendo lo split si e' perso un post, lo riporto:

 *SuonatoreJones wrote:*   

> Ciao e grazie per la risposta... forse sono ancora un poco addormentato ma non ho trovato il numero di telefono. 

 

Scusaci ma siamo appena partiti e la mancanza del recapito telefonico sul sito e' in parte dovuta ad una (mia) dimenticanza   :Embarassed: 

Ti ho appena mandato un pm con i dettagli per contattarci telefonicamente, ciao!

----------

## djinnZ

mava********

----------

## lavish

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> mava********

 

SCUSA!?!?

----------

## djinnZ

A buon intenditor poche parole

----------

## lavish

Se non si fosse ormai capito, era tutta una balla. SuonatoreJones era un fake creato da qualche giorno per l'occasione.

L'idea era quella di scherzare e, alla fine, farci una risata tutti insieme. Va da se che per fare uno scherzo qualcuno ci deve cascare e che qualche insulto (verso di noi) era ovviamente nel conto e non ce la siamo presa per averlo ricevuto.

Evidentemente lo scherzo non e' andato giu' a qualcuno e ci troviamo costretti a scrivere questo messaggio per placare gli animi.

Il giudizio se poi come scherzo sia stato bello/aprezzabile/brutto/pessimo/di cattivo gusto o altro lo lasciamo (ovviamente) a voi: noi abbiamo speso un certo tempo nell'organizzarlo sperando di creare una situazione divertente (il piano prevedeva altro in serata).

Di certo ci dispiace che sia finita cosi', ma spero sia chiaro che non pensavamo di fare nulla di male o di ledere la dignità di chichessia.

Questo a nome di tutti noi moderatori.

----------

## MeMyselfAndI

Ahahahaha

----------

## Scen

ROTFL^n

Siete stati dei GRANDI, c'ero cascato in pieno anch'io (e difatti avevo intenzioni di farvi i miei complimenti per l'iniziativa  :Razz:  )!

Per quelli che si sono scaldati tanto: no comment  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## djinnZ

 *lavish wrote:*   

> SuonatoreJones era un fake creato da qualche giorno per l'occasione

 Questa me la pagate! Ed io che ho perso tempo a rispondere alle sue niubbissime domande! (almeno in questo ci ero cascato pure io).

Leonardo Taccari poi è il massimo... devo ammettere che se foste stati più accorti avreste fregato tutti.

resto ancora in attesa di conoscere il nome del bast... genio che ha avuto l'idea.

E continuo a dire che potevate bannarmi (per finta) per un pò.

[molto serio]

visto che il dominio è registrato, sino all'expire raccomanderei di chiarire che è uno scherzo o togliere comunque la partita iva.

Con i tempi che corrono rischiate guai (scherzavo quando ho detto che vi denunciavo alla GdF ma non è che non lo si possa fare con le amare conseguenze del caso).

[/molto serio]

----------

## Luca89

Complimenti!! C'ero cascato alla grande leggendo il topic, non so perché ma si perde sempre la cognizione del giorno leggendo queste cose.  :Very Happy: 

PS: lavish, qualcosa mi dice che ti piace Fabrizio de André  :Very Happy: 

----------

## lavish

 *Luca89 wrote:*   

> PS: lavish, qualcosa mi dice che ti piace Fabrizio de André 

 

Idea di randomaze  :Razz: 

Riguardo Leonardo Taccari: si tratta di una persona reale ed esistente che ringrazio e approfitto per salutare: si e' prestato a rilasciare una dichiarazione ben consapevole dello scherzo che stavamo confezionando. Un aiuto esterno e molto apprezzato  :Smile: 

----------

## X-Drum

muhahahhah siete dei fo*****i geni del male!!!

i miei più vivi complimenti  :Very Happy: 

----------

